# End game for Todd and Martha?



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Martha has some trouble on the horizon apparently with an insider trading allegation. Hear a guy on the radio from some institute on business ethics saying if it's true, it could hurt her business. So here's what I see happening...Mary Engelbright or whoever she is buys out Martha in a very hostile takeover for pennies on the dollar and Martha spends the rest of her working career in a room that has country geese marching relentlessly around the top of the room on the wallpaper border.
And Todd..I don't know how much of what's going on with him is getting into the national press, but the Boston Globe is having a ball with him. He's being sued by his partner, he and the wife have split, his family pulled an intervention on him, the health department was all over his flagship place. the column in today's paper asked, are the wheels coming off the Todd Engish Machine? So here's what I see happening to him...Todd turns the key in the door to Olive's for the last time and walks down the street in the halo of a single streetlight to what's next while the Townies come out of the shadows to reclaim the streets. The yuppie scum who funded the gentrification huddle in their condos in fear as the howling rises from the streets below.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

TBH,
You are supposed to take a break every once and a while and come in out of the sun. Moving rocks,brick, and mixing cement can dehydrate you. Once you spend to much time out there you become sun poisined. Some of the symptoms are vomiting, dizzyness, cramping, and rambling political jibberish. Cool towels, 5 glasses of water, 2 ibuprophen, and a couple of ice cold beers will bring you back to normal.
On the other hand, it is quite hot here and I may be experiencing the same symptoms, maybe your post is completely coherent to everyone else


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Thanks for your concern. I actually am having a bit of an off day. All this stuff bubbled up while I was standing in the cooler trying to scoop perfect quenelles of vanilla frozen yogurt which were not coming out as perfect little ellipses like the chef wanted. Now it's hours later, I'm hot and full of no iced coffee and have to heat the kitchen up by making whoopie pies and Asian noodle salad for a party tomorrow. I write movies in my head while I'm working. That's the ending of the movies about those two.

I guess you who have to know a little local geography to understand some of that. Olive's is in Charlestown, a very tight neighborhood full of Irish, and over the last decade or more, has been gentrified, upscaled, overpriced, dressed-up and is now no longer what it was. Not all of that is a bad thing, but if you're a working class hero and grew up there, it's unlikely you could afford to live there.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey, you know I'm jesting! but you do know that staying in the cooler too long will have the same effect.
I wish I had the gift to create things like that in my head and then transfer them to paper. I never have enough paper and there is definately not enough room in my cabeza
Do you have a quenelle scoop? or are you using spoons?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Scoop. And the trouble was the stuff just wouldn't let go. And when you release the handle, the yogurt only kind of half rotated out. then you had to gently shake it and catch the blob as it fell. the chef likes stuff to look like a picture, even tho he knows they're all fake. this was spozed to be a perfect scoop of yogurt, with gorgeous raspberries, and a tiny little cookie. At least they came out nice. All decorated with an orchid and a mint leaf.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

TBH,
You might appreciate this. Sing this to the tune :*Ghost riders in the sky*

Yuppies in the Sky

Words and Music
Tom Paxton

As I went out one evening down Columbus Avenue
The sushi bars were shuttered and the dark canteen is too
I stood there in the darkness as an empty cab rolled by
When all at once I heard the sound of yuppies in the sky

The herd came down Columbus for as far as I could see
The men were wearing Polo and the women wore Esprit
Each yuppie had a cell phone and as each one passed me by
I saw their sad expression as I heard their mournful cry

Condos for sale
Condos to buy
The yuppies in the sky

Each one was wearing running shoes upon the ghostly deck
And each one had a cotton sweater wrapped around the neck
They all held out their credit card and tried in vain to buy
But all the stores were shuttered to the yuppies in the sky

Condos for sale
Condos to buy
The yuppies in the sky

I've seen them in commercials sailing boats and playing ball
Pouring white wine for each other saying "Why not have it all?"
Now I watch the ghostly progress down Columbus Avenue
Kind of made me want to buy....... a _B M W_

Condos for sale
Condos to buy
The yuppies in the sky

All the salad bars were empty
All the quiche lorrraine was gone
I hear the yuppies cry as they vanished in the dawn
Calling brand names to each other as they faded from my view
They'll be networking forever down Columbus Avenue

Condos for sale
Condos to buy
The yuppies in the sky


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Now that's funny. In the mid-70's I lived in one of the first gentrified apartment buildings in the south end, a block from columbus ave. That was a riot. There was a hooker on the second floor, coke dealers with nasty dobermans on the third floor, busy train tracks right outside the bedroom window. We got robbed in our sleep, people set the building on fire, it was all too much and only $450 a month in 1975. I think 11 or 12 of us lived there.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Chrose -- I also found the song a riot. But just curious: is it Columbus Ave. in Boston or NYC? Or somewhere else entirely?

Anyway, as for Todd and that Martha lady -- well, if this is the end for them (which I doubt anyway), I weep not for them and their futures. Of course, many MS followers will be bereft, but think of all the time they'll have now to do REAL good works instead of obsessing about all that artsy-craftsy s***. And someone will surely take her place in the food realm.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

TBH,
I think maybe I might have been one of the 11 or 12 renters. I just can't recall. Were we a CBGB's, the Other End or the Bottom Line the night we were robbed?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Actually my girlfriend and I were wide awake and having a private party when the lights went on and a guy came into the room with a knife. That was pretty scary. when they left there wasn't much else to do but laugh nervously. Much later I was driving a cab down columbus ave in the snow with two fares crabbing at me in the back seat to turn the meter off and one of the scumbags came walking out of a side street and then right by my window as I was stuck in traffic. Like the first time, all I could do was sit there and take it. BTW, the chef said the desserts last night looked like something out of one of those pictures where identical plates are lined up as far as the eye can see.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Wasn't is a GREAT place to be? I learned to carry 20. in my shoes at all times for the only time I was hurt really bad in my life was walking across Washington Sq., Three guys, me with no money,no drugs, well you know the rest. Funny thing is though when getting out of the hospitol I didn't have my high Con's. They got so mad I didn't have money they almost killed me for my sneakers(that's the reason for the money in my shoe which I only had to use once).
BTW do you take pictures of your stuff?


----------

